# TMJ?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Anyone have symptoms of tmj? i think its causing my depression and I believe my tmj was caused by too much stress on the jaw from using my musical instrument too much.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I think I do, once in a while my right side of my jaw will pop. Or I can make it pop. Doesn't cause any pain though.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes. My jaw was out stuck out of alignment for four months when I was 19. I couldn't open my mouth more than a couple of centimeters and couldn't chew anything without pain. I no longer eat foods that are difficult to chew. If I'm eating something that requires a lot of chewing and it starts to hurt, I stop.

My dentist made me a night guard because he thought I was clenching my teeth in my sleep, but my wisdom teeth seem to have pushed the others around and the guard doesn't fit anymore (plus it just made it more difficult to fall asleep, and even when I did manage to fall asleep with it in it would never be in my mouth when I woke up).

I've thought about trying a wind instrument at some point. I hadn't considered that it might be a problem for my jaw (only my hands, which are already messed up). I guess I probably shouldn't.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Yes I have TMJ, mine is due to 2 things one I clench my teeth at night and two I have a problem with my neck muscles tightening and causing all my muscles to tighten and give me very painful headaches and severe jaw pain....it does suck!! Thank God for muscle relaxers, I take them alot *


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I do and had botox injections to treat it. Great for relieving the pain. Itdoes wear off though. Google Botox treatment TMJ if it interests you.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

OMG my jaw hurts _constantly_! I clench my teeth a lot, even when I'm awake. It happens even when I'm not feeling particularly anxious about anything. It has also caused my teeth to become very worn down, and I have even cracked a tooth due to clenching. I wish there was a way to stop doing it


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I've had some bouts with it, sometimes i clench my teeth in my sleep. Wearing a nightguard until it goes away resolves it for me, i think in my case its caused by extreme stress from anxiety.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I've had TMJ ever since I started taking antidepressants. I've been off antidepressants for a solid year now and I STILL have bad TMJ. It's so frustrating!


----------



## Cub (Jul 9, 2011)

I think this topic is "secondary disorders"-esque.

Anyway, I'm absolutely certain I have TMJD. I think it began around the time my social anxiety did; they go hand in hand. Has to do with stress, pretty sure. Cortisol possibly too. Can feel fluid in ears, joint will pop when eating or talking. It reinforces my anxiety because it's so distracting and makes me stress up.

I've been trying to start a running regime, and I've done that for a length of a month before, 2 months ago. Picking it up again now. Exercise is suppose to help, stress relief and such, and reduce cortisol levels.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> *Yes I have TMJ, mine is due to 2 things one I clench my teeth at night and two I have a problem with my neck muscles tightening and causing all my muscles to tighten and give me very painful headaches and severe jaw pain....it does suck!! Thank God for muscle relaxers, I take them alot *


I can relate to this. I have TMJ but haven't met a doctor who has been able to tell me much... I have a lot of pain (and like the above I clench my teeth when I sleep & when I'm awake, I don't seem to notice it) but have managed to deal with it for a few years now. I used to take 3x anti-inflammatory's per day but I felt they didn't help.

I've also cracked a tooth... I'm only 18, I brush my teeth. So otherwise my dental health should be fine. Adding to the annoyance... After they fixed the cracked tooth (they had to use 8 injections just to numb the area) my teeth have now become extremely sensitive 

Oh, and TMJ has ruined my sex life somewhat. I know someone else is thinking the same thing so I thought i'd just put it out there.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Doctor?*

Have you seen a doctor to ask for a muscle relaxer? It does help alot!
When you feel your jaw start to tighten you take one and it helps the muscles to relax.



LittleSister said:


> I can relate to this. I have TMJ but haven't met a doctor who has been able to tell me much... I have a lot of pain (and like the above I clench my teeth when I sleep & when I'm awake, I don't seem to notice it) but have managed to deal with it for a few years now. I used to take 3x anti-inflammatory's per day but I felt they didn't help.
> 
> I've also cracked a tooth... I'm only 18, I brush my teeth. So otherwise my dental health should be fine. Adding to the annoyance... After they fixed the cracked tooth (they had to use 8 injections just to numb the area) my teeth have now become extremely sensitive
> 
> Oh, and TMJ has ruined my sex life somewhat. I know someone else is thinking the same thing so I thought i'd just put it out there.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> Have you seen a doctor to ask for a muscle relaxer? It does help alot!
> When you feel your jaw start to tighten you take one and it helps the muscles to relax.


No I haven't... I'd like to see some kind of specialist but I don't know who that would be (and i don't have a lot of money)


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

I have it in the left side of my jaw. I feel it pop everytime I open and close my mouth. I have no pain in it at all but it gets really annoying. I've had it for the last 3 years.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*See your>>*

Have you asked your doctor who you should see?? Give them a call they can usually tell you over the phone what type of doctor to see.
Do you have insurance?? Because specialist arent cheap! Thats why I suggest seeing your primary doctor instead.



LittleSister said:


> No I haven't... I'd like to see some kind of specialist but I don't know who that would be (and i don't have a lot of money)


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I have it.. My jaw feels very weak and clicky :/ Think it was caused by my top teeth being a teeny bit ahead of my bottom ones.


----------



## Kissadilla (Feb 12, 2012)

I have it on the left side of my jaw from clenching at night. It used to pop every time I opened/closed my mouth (that's called "reduction" I think). I got a night guard made and it gradually went away, but it still happens if I bite down the wrong way. My teeth have a bit of wear from the clenching, and I use sensitive toothpaste to treat the gum recession. Not fun.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I've had popping jaw since I was a teen. When I open wide, my left side pops first and then the right side. My dentist said it was probably caused by my wisdom teeth impacting. I got my wisdom teeth out last year finally, my current dentist said the TMJ might get better since the wisdom teeth are out.


----------



## Kissadilla (Feb 12, 2012)

Haunty said:


> I've had popping jaw since I was a teen. When I open wide, my left side pops first and then the right side. My dentist said it was probably caused by my wisdom teeth impacting. I got my wisdom teeth out last year finally, my current dentist said the TMJ might get better since the wisdom teeth are out.


That's interesting...my jaw improved quite a bit after I got mine yanked, the impacted one being on the top left where the bad TMJ was. Still a problem, though.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

The left side of my jaw pops all the time, and has been for three years now. D; Every now and then so does the right side.

I've never been to the doctor about it but my orthodontist thinks it's hilarious and said I shouldn't worry about it as log as it's not hurting me.

I don't have any pain, but on the left side it does constantly feel tense. :C


----------



## peanutbutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I had this, well technically I still do(I hear my jaw click at times) but it doesn't bother me at all now. A friend of mine referred me to a cranial osteopath, who was like a miracle worker. It turned out I was exasperating the problem through bad posture and yawning too wide. He gave some posture/head muscle correction exercises to do (which mainly involved letting the muscles relax and realign themselves). I did them for several weeks and the jaw locking/ tension disappeared. It's been 8 years and hasn't returned.


----------

